# Nocioni already has new rival in the nba



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

It's lebron James , 

The wounds of the USA's defeat to Argentina still linger in the mind of Lebron James. 

LeBron James jawed at Bulls rookie Andres Nocioni several times, once glaring at him and saying "What are you looking at?" 

Nocioni played for the Argentina national team that won the gold medal in the Summer Olympics and beat James and the U.S. team in the semifinal. After that game, several Argentine players took shots at the U.S. style of play.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Does this mean that rooting for Nocioni is rooting against America?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Does this mean that rooting for Nocioni is rooting against America?


I think at this point rooting for the Bull in general is rooting against America.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Seems like Nocioni is the type of player that can really piss off his opponents. It's not that he's deliberately trying to irk them; it's just that his physical style of play might rub the other team the wrong way. Alot how Bruce Bowen gets under Ray Allen's skin. (Hopefully Nocioni defends something like Bowen.) All I have to say about that is, I'm glad he's on our team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I love it. I have been very satisfied w/ the Nocioni experience thus far. If he's already getting into the head of NBA uberstar-prodigy LJ... its actually a good sign to me.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Lebron is messing around.If Nocioni punches him he'll end up under the surface of the earth.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I think at this point rooting for the Bull in general is rooting against America.


:laugh:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Lebron is messing around.If Nocioni punches him he'll end up under the surface of the earth.


Are you serious? LOL


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I think at this point rooting for the Bull in general is rooting against America.



If you root for Nocioni, the terrorists have won!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>BSchmaranz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If you root for Nocioni, the terrorists have won!


:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu won't care about those games.

He'll keep playing his style , hard , and keep pissing of guys he plays against .

Everybody hates playing against him cause of his aggressivness and disregaurd to physical pain , and thats it's good for us.
although Chapu is a rookie - he has much more experience than Lebron has .


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Nocioni rules. We need someone with balls that call piss of the other team. And for the record, I think Andres can kick LeBron's ***.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nocioni is already one of my favorite players. I think he's going to piss of everybody he plays against. Lebron's just the most high profile one that he's played so far.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Nocioni rules. We need someone with balls that call piss of the other team. And for the record, I think Andres can kick LeBron's ***.


That's almost laughable..but I know you are joking.. so it's kool.

If you have a choice of Lebron being a Bull or Niocioni being a bull.. which one are you choosing?
Let's be real...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> That's almost laughable..but I know you are joking.. so it's kool.
> ...


I think he meant in a fist fight. And I would probably agree (not that it matters in the game of basketball though). Nocioni just has a tough-guy mentality and a compact frame. Lebron just has the compact frame.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he meant in a fist fight. And I would probably agree (not that it matters in the game of basketball though). Nocioni just has a tough-guy mentality and a compact frame. Lebron just has the compact frame.


It's easy to be a tough guy when you know..that refs/NBA will protect your arse from being beat down. 

well... unless you are Greg Ostertagg.... and Shaq just came and took your lunch money and laid the wood to ya!!

It's almost like running behind someone and shouting.. You lucky he's holding me back.. or I would.... errrrrrrrr??

man let me get some work done.....


----------



## Living XL (Jul 15, 2002)

I was there. All Nocioni said was...


"How's it going LeBronze?"


:laugh:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Nocioni has become my top 3 favorite players on this team already. He's tough, gritty, and doesn't back down. I'm think he can beat Lebron in a fight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...



:clap:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> I think he can beat Lebron in a fight.


**DaBullz impression**

Now we just need to find some players who can beat Lebron in a basketball game.


Fire Paxson!




Fire Skiles!

**/DaBullz impression**


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> **DaBullz impression**
> ...


:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Lebronze:laugh: (espn said it first) :|


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> It's lebron James ,
> 
> The wounds of the USA's defeat to Argentina still linger in the mind of Lebron James.
> ...


To which Andres Nocioni replied :

"A bronze medalist"


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


OMG,   :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

that nickname might just stick!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the title of this thread is misleading.

Nocioni is a rival of Lebron like craig ehlo was for michael jordan.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> the title of this thread is misleading.
> 
> Nocioni is a rival of Lebron like craig ehlo was for michael jordan.


what are you talking about Ehlo had a huge heart! Please overlook the posterizations


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lebron would totally own him


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> lebron would totally own him


Like he owned him in Athens.:rofl: ( looked pathetic, like all USA team ).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> Like he owned him in Athens.


Lebron was in Athens?

Did you see him? I mean I heard rumors about him and Anthony, and Amare being on the team. But I think it was only rumors.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Does this mean that rooting for Nocioni is rooting against America?


It was the wrong team at the wrong Olympics at the wrong time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> It was the wrong team at the wrong Olympics at the wrong time.


:laugh: 

We failed the global test.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


The global test is irrelevant!

Team USA is the best team in the world!

Because we just are dammit!!!


AMMEEERRRRIICCAAAA.... F YEAH!
COMING TO SAVE THE MUTHAFIN DAY!!!!
(from semi-funny team America movie)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Nocioni already has new rival in the nba*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> The global test is irrelevant!
> ...


i knew it was only a matter of time before i saw a rendition of that song on this board.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

nocioni's style of play makes him very likeable to the bulls fans. he is already 1 of my favorite bulls also. i'd take him over lbj any day in a fist fight


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> lebron would totally own him



in bball? not totally. lebron would better him 1 on 1, yes but not as bad as you may think


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Again you got one pick.. can only have one guy on your team.. who are you picking?

Nocioni or Lebron.?


Nocioni is good., but what are some of you all smoking???


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Living XL</b>!
> I was there. All Nocioni said was...
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless. :laugh: 

I like it. New nickname for 'Bron. Looks good on him. Looks about right on USA basketball.


----------

